# Advice?. I think she went to nip me.



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm a tad shocked right now. I'm new here and I have a dog Serenity. Kelpie x ACD (a year and two months). Has had fear issues since 8 weeks. Lately I've been really working with her after a incident. I'm currently seeing a behaviorist. This is the first time she's tried this but she's always been fearful of the leash/harness.

I think Serenity was going to nip me. She has fear issues with her harness/lead. I have been working on rewarding her when she see's the leash/harness, not enough lately but I've just gotten back into it.*

I think a few things came into play. I made the mistake of slightly standing over her which I have realized, she hates (understandable). She didn't try to full on, make a quick nip. She was quite slow (very slow), her teeth weren't showing. I had time to clip the lead on, her mouth just about reached me. Half way through our walk I tried again and got the same reaction. Getting home I got on my knee's, fed her a few treats and unclippped the lead, She was nervous but didn't try anything.*

I'm going to keep feeding her treats while I have the harness/leash with me. I'll have to get down to my knee's.. But can I reward her while putting on the leash? Or would I be rewarding her fear?.

I'll tell the behaviorist about this when i see her next.

She's been doing so well with her training to =|..

Thanks.

Any added advice?.*


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

You just passed her fear threshhold. That was her warning you you've gone too far. That does not mean she loves you any less, she has just given you a clear warning. Now you are going to want to be very careful when placing a leash on her, what methods have you tried to get the leash on other than coming directly at her?

Also you can treat her when putting the leash on, this will not reward her fear.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

BTW if she was going to bite you she would have, dogs have good aim.

Was she always like this to the leash?
What do you usually do with her once she's on the leash? Go for a walk? Car ride?
If you walk, how is she outdoors?
How is she once the leash is on?


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

I'll reply in about 15minutes . Thanks for replying.


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for replying.

Just so you know, she's always been quite fearful, she's a fearful dog naturally.*I will be much more careful with her now.

I had been working on treating her when I was holding the leash, when she would look/or touch the leash, she'd be rewarded.*

*Was she always like this to the leash?*
Yes, since 8 weeks. I will be honest, I didn't put enough effort into teaching her the leash/harness was good.

*What do you usually do with her once she's on the leash? Go for a walk? Car ride?*
We always go on a walk. She gets a hour walk and 30minutes off leash normally. I can't drive yet sadly, or I'd take her swimming since she enjoys it.

*If you walk, how is she outdoors?*
She's normally fine and happy unless the few things that frighten her, scare her.

*How is she once the leash is on?*
She's perfectly fine once we start walking. I do have to be careful not to frighten her with the leash, this only happens with certain things so it doesn't happen often at all.


----------



## Slayer Girl (Sep 8, 2011)

The best thing you can do right now is talk to the behaviorist again. It is NOT acceptable for a dog to be that fearful...maybe the behaviorists know how to help you do some confidence building with her. She definatly NEEDS some help ASAP.


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

I just want to say GOOD FOR YOU for working with your dog and this issue. There are so many people out there that would just send her to the SPCA or elsewhere.


----------



## Ethel (Aug 14, 2011)

I just want to wish you luck and to tell you how grateful I'm for your patience with your dog. She is really a good girl and the two of you will make ti.


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

Lisa_j said:


> I just want to say GOOD FOR YOU for working with your dog and this issue. There are so many people out there that would just send her to the SPCA or elsewhere.


Thank you. I know and that's quite sad . I don't blame her, she was scared. I need to work with her more to make her less fearful and we will get there . 

Actually, I've had several people tell me to do things worse then send her to the SPCA... when there is no need. She's coming along nicely with her training so that makes me happy to see (she has fear aggression towards humans in certain situations =/).


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

Ethel said:


> I just want to wish you luck and to tell you how grateful I'm for your patience with your dog. She is really a good girl and the two of you will make ti.


Thanks!. What you've said means a lot. She is a awesome, good girl who I adore a lot. She has defiantly taught me that I need to be patient. I know she will blossom and that makes me happy.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

I can't say that I'm surprised, seeing as I've read your other threads about this dog. 

Keep working with the behaviorist, that's all I'll say.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

I have a couple questions for you too. Working with a fearful dog can take A LOT of thinking outside the box. It can be an advantage when working with the super smart herding dogs. 

Does she always wear her collar?
Do you do any sort of clicker training with her?
Do you have access to a safe enclosed quite area you can work her in?

Here's what I would try if it was me......

I would pick a spot that she can jump up to on command.. table/couch/bench something she wouldn't be able to fall off easily and spook herself. Make it just a game at first. That way she'll be comfortable with the game when it comes time to introduce the offending object. She will also be in a position that you can't be looming over her. Use a slip lead instead of a clip style one ( for a secure area only ) Have her "put" it on by herself by luring her head through with a treat and click. Release her off the table, and work on some highly rewarding training exercise. Give her the "look at me" command, and at the same time lightly snap the leash clip. If she reacts badly, just move on like it didn't happen, no corrections. You are looking for her to show only a mild interest in the sound, and the ignoring it altogether.

Once she is comfortable with the sound while working, go back to the table. Have her "put" on her slip lead, then introduce the clip sound again. Gradually move it closer to her, hopefully by now she will associate the sound with getting a reward. The first time you are able to clip the leash to the collar with her totally comfortable, remove it, release her from the table and do something highly rewarding for her, Dinner, fetch, whatever turns her on. You can also use the table for other fun training, fast downs, shake high five, puppy push-ups  fast spins etc

Sometimes they can get stuck by one negative experience, if we can change how they think about a situation by using positive reinforcement it can make a HUGE difference. Absolutely work with your behaviorist on this as well since you both know her better than anyone.

Good luck! And remember that these special souls teach us more about dog behavior and ourselves, than any other.

Tara


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I would teach her to put her chin in your hand on command and you can then use that hand to take her collar. You'll reward for her letting you take her collar. Then continually reward as you bring the leash to her collar. Eventually she'll stop being concerned about the whole ordeal. You could also slowly desensitize her to being reached for and eventually taken by the collar, in fact at some point you should. But for now I think having her put her chin in your hand will be a less daunting task and be quicker as it's all her choice, you can't push her over threshold.

Check out this video: kikopup's Channel - YouTube


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I have some thoughts. I'll post here / pm you when I get back home. Have an agility class to teach but should be home in a couple hours. :]


----------

